

750 words - wwortiz
http://750words.com/

======
kingsidharth
Really nice! Always wanted something like this. Just two things as I am middle
of testing it out:

1) How do you assure me that my logs are not being read by you on backend? Yes
even saying that you won't can being the process of trust. Showing me
screenshots of your back-end can be a bonus.

2)On Edit your Account Page, there is no way to go back to home page.

~~~
wwortiz
I didn't make it so contact the author, just found it on reddit.com/r/books

